
37 Tested PHP, Perl, and JavaScript Regular Expressions - deveshz
http://www.virtuosimedia.com/dev/php/37-tested-php-perl-and-javascript-regular-expressions
======
smackmybishop
That's not how you validate credit cards.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luhn_algorithm>

~~~
deveshz
Cool!

------
deveshz
Really helpful set of Regular Expressions for multiple operations.

